# Any of you clydes being more careful because of OBAMCARE?



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I am just wondering because I have changed my riding style and slowed down alot after I read 83% of doctors are considering quitting because of the new health care laws coming about.

It is starting to look like you better take care of your body because they will not be putting humpty dumpty back together again.

I was considering starting to ride my MOTO X motorcycles again but no way after I look at the new health care packages.


----------



## junkhauler (Dec 9, 2013)

What a horrible, horrible thing. Let's all just stop living. Freaking obamacare. Uhg. 
But no, I'm not. I don't have insurance, and don't plan on signing up. They can go ride themselves into a wall.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely....I always let government programs effect my hobbies. I was an avid white water rafter until the last farm bill.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I still ride fast but I broke a few ribs back about 4 months ago and it made me think, I will still ride my motorcycles but no MOTOX. I used to be able to get a policy with a low deductible so I did not care but now? and it looks like care is going to be going down the toilet.

You young cat's better do your research before you go hog wild exploring the bounds of " Where no man has gone before " unless you work for the Federal Mafia!


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

Follow your bliss. 
You should quit riding. 
You should also quit typing.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Realslowww said:


> 83% of doctors are considering quitting because of the new health care laws coming about.


81.79% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

debaucherous said:


> Follow your bliss.
> You should quit riding.
> You should also quit typing.


Why? This is one of his better pieces of work.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

You guys can stay in denial about the way the world really works, typical sheople!


----------



## the glassman (Oct 27, 2013)

You do understand that Obama care is supposed to only be another form of insurance.........who ever told you that you can't just go to any insurance company in the state you live in and get insurance...................High deductible. ?....ok...you still get treated,you just owe the hospitals. ?...make payments....
No insurance......it's called the ER.....nothing has changed there......are you guys that ignorant...........IT IS AGAINST THE LAW FOR A HOSPITAL REFUSE TO TREAT YOU...........ALWAYS HAS BEEN...ALWAYS WILL BE


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Realslowww said:


> You guys can stay in denial about the way the world really works, typical sheople!


You do know that Fox News isn't really news don't you? Don't believe everything you hear or read, even if you get a bit selective on your news channels.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> You do know that Fox News isn't really news don't you? Don't believe everything you hear or read, even if you get a bit selective on your news channels.


 I haven't watched the TV news in a decade or so, my own physicians have verified what is going on to me and you better take care of your body because health care is going down the tubes.

Daa Heeeerd!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Realslowww said:


> I haven't watched the TV news in a decade or so, my own physicians have verified what is going on to me and you better take care of your body because health care is going down the tubes.
> 
> Daa Heeeerd!


So 83% of your doctors are quitting?


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Been uninsured since 2004, so I'm always careful. The Affordable Care Act (I choose to call it what it actually is, no one will take your detractions serious when you can't even get the name right, it undermines your credibility) will have no impact on my behaviors, because the broken health system in this country already impacts my behavior.

I have also endured the pain of catastrophic injury and pain of the resultant surgery and rehab, so insurance or not, I value my quality of life, so am always careful with my body.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Clydes in general should be more careful anyways, because of their bmi not some law.

My wife is a doctor, and not much will change. She like most doctors got in the business to help others. Its gonna be okay..

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

BigRingGrinder said:


> So 83% of your doctors are quitting?


 I did not say that, there was a recent survey done and one of the ?'s ended up with that answer. One of my Dr's has quit taking Medicare patients and more Dr's are trying to go cash because the insurance system has become to expensive and troublesome.

My own personal Dr. opted out of main stream and went into natural healing because alot of the newer medicines he considered poisons. He told me alot of the newer care has turned into a crock and it was going backwards.


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

Realslowww said:


> I haven't watched the TV news in a decade or so, my own physicians have verified what is going on to me and you better take care of your body because health care is going down the tubes.
> 
> Daa Heeeerd!


So - your sample size is limited to your doctors? 
Might I ask what sort of medical professionals you require?


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

the glassman said:


> ......are you guys that ignorant...........IT IS AGAINST THE LAW FOR A HOSPITAL REFUSE TO TREAT YOU...........ALWAYS HAS BEEN...ALWAYS WILL BE


No, I do not consider myself ignorant, just one of the 5% who's plan disappeared. 
Thanks to the Affordable Care Act, for the first time since 1990 I am now w/o health insurance.
Based on your ^ statement, I guess you've not been to a hospital in the past two years. 
In December 2012, I did with insurance, and learned quite a few things:
1) Hospitals are strictly for profit, most no longer employ doctors who act as subcontractors, and each entity bills separately.
2) Although they are supposed to share info, often do not, and with conflicting medical coding software mischarge for all services.
3) Physician's Groups have to play hardball since the insurance companies and hospitals have gifted them with all the liability.
4) Many physicians were first listed as IN Network, and have now opted out of the ACA's 2/3 reimbursement program to become OUT of Network.
5) If you go to the hospital w/o insurance - they WILL treat you. However, you WILL pay, or lose everything you own, less $2400.
6) Without an attorney, nobody is your true advocate, and as such the current system invites blatant abuse.
7) Our healthcare system is broken, has become the worst in the civilized world, and all are stymied by our blatant stupidity.
---
Norway's taxes are 54% including excellent healthcare. Given our current 34-54%* total tax structure their system seems very appealing. (* based on) fed 15-42, state 8, sales 6, property 2, excise 2, use 1.)
----
This December, I did contact my existing healthcare provider to learn this:
[My former plan is considered Platinum, and will now cost $1900 per month. That's after tax, before food, shelter, gas, or biking. By calculating deductibles, doctors out of network, and payout procedures, with a Bronze Plan ($485/mo.) blowing up a knee to require ACL surgery (+ $100k) may result in $35-50k of personal debt.

Not many people I know, have this $$ in liquid assets. Due to this reality, this self-employed market developer of 12 years now seeks a job with full benefits, and I don't give a ~~( o ) [rat's azz] if I must pour coffee for Starbuck's. Yes dear, our country has officially phucked da pooch. If in doubt, watch the change in 2014's personal bankruptcy.] _end rant_

Now, thanks to our politicians with free Cadillac health insurance - this Clyde really, r-e-a-l-l-y needs to go for a ride...


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

Out before the bin.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> No, I do not consider myself ignorant, just one of the 5% who's plan disappeared.
> Thanks to the Affordable Care Act, for the first time since 1990 I am now w/o health insurance.
> Based on your ^ statement, I guess you've not been to a hospital in the past two years.
> In December 2012, I did with insurance, and learned quite a few things:
> ...


 Thanks for the post, I am concerned and this post proves why.


----------



## bishskate (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't comment on whether or not the new system is good, but your old system sure seemed flawed. The US government spent more per capita on health-care than Canada and the #1 cause of bankruptcy was medical costs. If my doctor's primary motivation was profit, I'd find a new doctor. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Z10


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

My bet; Your 83% doctors are more than likely growing medical mari-jane, by your statements Mr. Slowwww


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

The Docs will tell you they feel most of the problem is to much Big Gov, some practices are going cash only and the prices are considerably cheaper from what I have seen. This is real so jokes about it don't help anybody.

If you really want to get an idea about what is really going on in medical watch the movie Cancer is Serious Business 2010. Things are not quit what they appear, the all powerful state is conning us all.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Doctors are very much in the top 1% of earners in the USA. 83% of them are NOT going to give up on that. Ever. Think about what you are told.

I personally believe that making such offensive profit from healthcare is not something a civilized nation should be party to - especially when the country spends the most but doesn't top the health ratings.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

musikron said:


> Been uninsured since 2004, so I'm always careful. The Affordable Care Act (I choose to call it what it actually is, no one will take your detractions serious when you can't even get the name right, it undermines your credibility) will have no impact on my behaviors, because the broken health system in this country already impacts my behavior.
> 
> I have also endured the pain of catastrophic injury and pain of the resultant surgery and rehab, so insurance or not, I value my quality of life, so am always careful with my body.


You are correct in the name of the of the Act but please don't get down on folks calling it Obama Care. If you do a little research you will see and hear Obama and many of his fellow democrat congress and senators calling it Obama Care many, many times.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

My insurance is exactly the same as it was in 2013, the Affordable Health Care had zero effect on my life in the slightest bit. 

Once I recover from my (no copay or deductible) hip replacement I will go right back to riding my bike and not giving a sh!t about things that happen over 3000 miles away from where I live. 

Politics has nothing to do with this website :bluefrown:


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Bike Whisperer said:


> My insurance is exactly the same as it was in 2013, the Affordable Health Care had zero effect on my life in the slightest bit.
> 
> Once I recover from my (no copay or deductible) hip replacement I will go right back to riding my bike and not giving a sh!t about things that happen over 3000 miles away from where I live.
> 
> Politics has nothing to do with this website :bluefrown:


 Just wait and see your health care will be changing, this is a legitimate ? for MTB riders ?.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Realslowww said:


> this is a legitimate ? for MTB riders ?.


It would be legit if this was a political site but its not. No politics, no religion, no trolling. So far, you're batting 1,000.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

AZ said:


> It would be legit if this was a political site but its not. No politics, no religion, no trolling. So far, you're batting 1,000.


While I agree with your premise, I too like coming here to get away from politics and religion, one mustn't keep ones head in the sand.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I get Jesus to heal me, I don't need no stinkin doktors.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Midtown said:


> While I agree with your premise, I too like coming here to get away from politics and religion, one mustn't keep ones head in the sand.


 Right this is to the point where you need to mix both to a degree, I have just made a conscience effort to take care of my body better because of the concerns coming up in this country about the direction it's going in alot of areas.

Remember the people who were aware of what was going on in Nazi Germany and left were much better than those who stayed behind.

Those who do not know their history are destined to repeat


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Realslowww said:


> Remember the people who were aware of what was going on in Nazi Germany and left were much better than those who stayed behind.
> 
> Those who do not know their history are destined to repeat


Feel free to jump ship then and don't contribute, it'll be better for the rest of us as well. Also, do not compare my country to Nazi Germany. I am not a flag waver, but muck off and leave if that's your opinion.

I work for a university doing research. I don't get paid a whole lot, but I hope that I am contributing to knowledge and society on the whole. My plan is the same, but I am paying more for it in this new year. The govt termed our plan as a Cadillac plan and would fine the university something in the neighborhood of 50 million. In my opinion, I want everyone to have a cadillac plan and pay the ford cost. I think the purpose of the Affordable Care Act is to level the cost for the individual instead of using the size of business entities as a bartering tool for better rates. If I have to pay more for more people to get better coverage then so be it and I hope on the whole that this country feels the same way.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Realslowww said:


> Remember the people who were aware of what was going on in Nazi Germany and left were much better than those who stayed behind.


Godwin's law. Right there. Post 30.

You really do believe everything your chosen news channels tell you and that is not good for you. I have no idea what your reference points in life are, but the USA will go down the pan if things do not change - the most costly health care system in the world that is NOT the most effective should be a starting point and a bit of a sign.


----------



## Tan&Green (Feb 25, 2013)

Obamacare has affected my life in the same way that Reagan's Trickle-down theory did in the 80's.....


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

:nono:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Tan&Green said:


> Obamacare has affected my life in the same way that Reagan's Trickle-down theory did in the 80's.....


Trickle down economics made the assumption that the rich would spend or invest the money they "saved" from taxes. The rich got richer... duh, right?

The Affordable Health Care Act seeks to increase health care coverage for everyone by increasing the number of insured to bring down the cost for individuals. This is essentially the business model. The bigger the business the better the rates generally. Unfortunately, weaving together business and health insurance only serves to allow business to enforce health standards on their employed which in a sense deprives them of some personal choice, smoking being the obvious example. I hope that we all get healthier, but ultimately that decision is left to the individual and their lifestyle choices. We should all have some form of coverage, because as we all know....there are knowns, known unknowns and unknown unknowns and that is the nature of the future. We all need a little insurance for our own stupidity. Ultimately, this is a golden rule issue for me, if I want coverage I have to pay for others as well.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

I also ride with my helmet lined in aluminum foil so I'm well protected :thumbsup:


----------



## Clydesdale Clint (Sep 6, 2013)

This thread has been informative. I was wondering how someone could have 481 posts on these forums and have negative reputation.... I think I understand now.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Ah, nope. Just ask the last tree I bounced off of, or the next 3.....

I have a job at a big box retailer, the big one, and the insurance is pretty damned affordable. The pay stinks a bit but other than that I can't complain.

SO..I will be out as soon as the trails shed all this cold white crap and firm up...just like last year, and the year before that, and the year before that...


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I am just curious as to weather people are being safer when they play. I am going to be because I do not trust the way our medical is going.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Tropic thunder


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

IMHO If you are not riding pushing the limits of your own ability why bother?
Life is full of uncertainties ride hard and know that you are taking way many more chances of getting hurt by driving to the trail.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I have gotten hurt on my bike and lucky not to have had to go to the hospital, this thing may be slower than my MOTO X motorcycle but it deserves almost as much respect.

On a motorcycle I was always more respectful and thought a bike was a joke but have since changed my tune.

One thing the Moto X motorcycle made me realize was HP can save your A$$ sometimes like when in doubt gas it! but with legs when you gas it nothing happens.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The trail of stupid here is unmatched lately on mtbr.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Clydesdale Clint said:


> This thread has been informative. I was wondering how someone could have 481 posts on these forums and have negative reputation.... I think I understand now.


 And from a bleeding heart liberal no less! Shocked as this forum has a decidedly liberal bias.

And realslowww, your heart is in the right place, but you are still bamboozled regarding your facts. I love ya though so don't give up, you seem fairly intelligent. Do some research on the laws which govern economics and you may change your tune. A little hint, those laws are natural and universal laws, not man made ones. Replace the term "money" with "energy" and then do your thinking. You will soon see what a farce it has all become. In fact, I encourage everyone to take part in that simple thought experiment. There is no money, only energy, GO!


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

musikron said:


> And from a bleeding heart liberal no less! Shocked as this forum has a decidedly liberal bias.
> 
> And realslowww, your heart is in the right place, but you are still bamboozled regarding your facts. I love ya though so don't give up, you seem fairly intelligent. Do some research on the laws which govern economics and you may change your tune. A little hint, those laws are natural and universal laws, not man made ones. Replace the term "money" with "energy" and then do your thinking. You will soon see what a farce it has all become. In fact, I encourage everyone to take part in that simple thought experiment. There is no money, only energy, GO!


 What a crock.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Appalling. So you deny the laws of nature, and disagree that all energy systems must conform to these universal laws? 

Do you believe in ghosts and time bending as well?


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

What I think is your post's are BS, I am well versed in economics.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

What evidence do you have - real evidence - that medical care is going downhill?


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I disagree. So you are saying that money can be created out of nothing? Quantitative Easing is not a farce?


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> What evidence do you have - real evidence - that medical care is going downhill?


 Well first off the whole country is going down the tubes and medical is part of the country, Watch the movie cancer is serious business 2010 to see what our regulating bodies are doing who are supposed to be protecting the public.

My doctor has told me it is going south, my step fathers Drs. told him it was going down. Nurses I talk to tell me medical is becoming a joke. I watched modern medicine kill my mother.

I live in a town that is based on hospitals.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

musikron said:


> Well, I disagree. So you are saying that money can be created out of nothing? Quantitative Easing is not a farce?


 Our rulers do that and they run the world with it, I do not understand what you are trying to say. The way the world really works politically is through it's monetary system.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Realslowww said:


> Watch the movie cancer is serious business


I don't need to. It has been taken apart by more professionals and real scientists than I've seen in a while. One very thorough example is here:
Stanislaw Burzynski: Bad medicine, a bad movie, and bad P.R. « Science-Based Medicine

I'm sorry that you believe such things.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> I don't need to. It has been taken apart by more professionals and real scientists than I've seen in a while. One very thorough example is here:
> Stanislaw Burzynski: Bad medicine, a bad movie, and bad P.R. « Science-Based Medicine
> 
> I'm sorry that you believe such things.


 Why is it nothing has been cured since Polio in the 50's?

UK is brain wash central, all roads go back to England on the greatest con the world has ever known.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I should really step away from this thread but it just keeps on giving.

I'd love to her your views on the UK, the con and the brain wash. I'm all ears.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

They dam sure conquered us again in the US, from what I have been reading it isn't really the British peoples fault. Their intellect is just no match for the Germans.


----------



## danny31292 (Jul 20, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> This December, I did contact my existing healthcare provider to learn this:
> [My former plan is considered Platinum, and will now cost $1900 per month. That's after tax, before food, shelter, gas, or biking. By calculating deductibles, doctors out of network, and payout procedures, with a Bronze Plan ($485/mo.) blowing up a knee to require ACL surgery (+ $100k) may result in $35-50k of personal debt.


Bronze plans have a 6k out of pocket maximum per year. Please explain how you came to that 35-50k debt number.


----------



## the glassman (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't really understand some things that people say in here......Please help me figure it out.....


people can buy a 70,000 dollar car.....100 plus thousand dollar house.....or more....4000 dollar bikes....200 dollar shoes to pedal that bike......and on and on and on........

Most of us do all this in some way or another.....why can't we afford to make payments to a doctor or hospital for a high deductable....

Why would you loss your house and such


----------



## the glassman (Oct 27, 2013)

And yes.....i have played very hard in my life resulting in A LOT of surgeries and med bills in my life..........


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

danny31292 said:


> Bronze plans have a 6k out of pocket maximum per year. Please explain how you came to that 35-50k debt number.


The devil is in the details. Yes, the Bronze IN Network deductible is $6250. Yet for OUT Network it is $10,000 deductible. The piece you're missing is the payable rate of 80/20%, and for the ER it's 70/30%. This lower % is the patient's responsibility after deductible has been met, and is where things gets $$$$..


----------



## danny31292 (Jul 20, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> The devil is in the details. Yes, the Bronze IN Network deductible is $6250. Yet for OUT Network it is $10,000 deductible. The piece you're missing is the payable rate of 80/20%, and for the ER it's 70/30%. This lower % is the patient's responsibility after deductible has been met, and is where things gets $$$$..


You don't understand out of pocket maximums. After $6250 or 10k they cover 100%. https://www.healthcare.gov/glossary/out-of-pocket-maximum-limit/

Before the ACA many plans did have an out of pocket maxes. Hence how that 20% could add up. This is no longer the case.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

I would encourage anyone seeking health insurance info to contact a local agent that you trust rather than getting your information from a mountain biking website.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

This ^ Exactly. Plans vary state to state. Info I stated came from an insurance co., and I'm no fricking insurance actuary. Out.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Realslowww said:


> They dam sure conquered us again in the US, from what I have been reading it isn't really the British peoples fault. Their intellect is just no match for the Germans.


I really have no idea what any of that meant and I speak both English and American.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> I really have no idea what any of that meant and I speak both English and American.


 From what I have been reading the ruling elite of Britain is from Germany and America's financial system goes back to England and everything stems from that.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Ah. OK. Things that are perhaps rooted in fact but warped into something totally different. I'll leave you be then.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Realslowww said:


> From what I have been reading the ruling elite of Britain is from Germany and America's financial system goes back to England and everything stems from that.


Somebody's been watching Hitler's Favorite Royal on PBS.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> Somebody's been watching Hitler's Favorite Royal on PBS.


 These people who rule the world have done a masterful job trying to cover their tracks, these are also the same people who more than likely own controlling stocks in the insurance companies that wrote Obama Care.

Any stooge by now who has not figured out they ( Our Rulers ) figured out by counterfeiting the money and not being audited they could rule the world is not real bright.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

the glassman said:


> I don't really understand some things that people say in here......Please help me figure it out.....
> 
> people can buy a 70,000 dollar car.....100 plus thousand dollar house.....or more....4000 dollar bikes....200 dollar shoes to pedal that bike......and on and on and on........
> 
> ...


 I for one drive a car I bought 4 years ago for $2500, I rent a house for an insanely low amount (I'm more of a care taker than a tenant), I bartered professional services for a portion of my ($2k list) bike, own one pair of bike shorts I wash constantly etc., maybe your are getting the picture. This hobby does not have to be a HUGE money suck, but healthcare sure is. I just paid over $1000 an hour out of my pocket for dental work, and the doctor charges nearly as much, ($100 for about 5 minutes of his time).


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Realslowww said:


> These people who rule the world have done a masterful job trying to cover their tracks, these are also the same people who more than likely own controlling stocks in the insurance companies that wrote Obama Care.
> 
> Any stooge by now who has not figured out they ( Our Rulers ) figured out by counterfeiting the money and not being audited they could rule the world is not real bright.


I really don't get what you and Stuart Mackenzie have against the Colonel, he makes some fine chicken.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> I really don't get what you and Stuart Mackenzie have against the Colonel, he makes some fine chicken.


 Yaa and were all on the menu.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The weak are meat the strong do eat.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> The weak are meat the strong do eat.


 Make sure you eat your GMO's


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Realslowww said:


> Make sure you eat your GMO's


Yeah, could get lucky and develop super powers!

I will be the GMO Avenger! I shall have traits of disease and herbicide resistance! I shall not rot from floods nor wither from water stress. I will stay fresh longer and have increased levels of beta-carotene and vitamin A. I'll need fewer fertilizers and resources to be at my best and the surrounding water quality will improve as less nitrates are run off into rivers, lakes and streams. I will be a boon to developing countries and areas that lack adequate farmland. Captain Planet and I will be best buds! Now all I have to do is come up with a costume.... cape or no cape?, cowl or no cowl?, tights?... no, no tights. Lots of work to do...


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> Yeah, could get lucky and develop super powers!
> 
> I will be the GMO Avenger! I shall have traits of disease and herbicide resistance! I shall not rot from floods nor wither from water stress. I will stay fresh longer and have increased levels of beta-carotene and vitamin A. I'll need fewer fertilizers and resources to be at my best and the surrounding water quality will improve as less nitrates are run off into rivers, lakes and streams. I will be a boon to developing countries and areas that lack adequate farmland. Captain Planet and I will be best buds! Now all I have to do is come up with a costume.... cape or no cape?, cowl or no cowl?, tights?... no, no tights. Lots of work to do...


 More like you will have cancerous tumor growths out the side of your head.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Realslowww said:


> I am just wondering because I have changed my riding style and slowed down alot after I read 83% of doctors are considering quitting because of the new health care laws coming about.
> 
> It is starting to look like you better take care of your body because they will not be putting humpty dumpty back together again.
> 
> I was considering starting to ride my MOTO X motorcycles again but no way after I look at the new health care packages.


Vancouver's North Shore and the Whistler Bike Park are in Canada where they have *gasp* "socialized" medicine and it doesn't seem to stop people from riding their hearts out.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't tell him but most of Europe has that 'healthcare for all' nonsense and some of the countries even have lower death rates for major diseases than the US - and less Type II diabetes!


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

TooTallUK said:


> Don't tell him but most of Europe has that 'healthcare for all' nonsense and some of the countries even have lower death rates for major diseases than the US - and less Type II diabetes!


That's because we're a bunch of fat lazy slobs! Well except for us mtbr members of course...


----------



## the glassman (Oct 27, 2013)

musikron said:


> I for one drive a car I bought 4 years ago for $2500, I rent a house for an insanely low amount (I'm more of a care taker than a tenant), I bartered professional services for a portion of my ($2k list) bike, own one pair of bike shorts I wash constantly etc., maybe your are getting the picture. This hobby does not have to be a HUGE money suck, but healthcare sure is. I just paid over $1000 an hour out of my pocket for dental work, and the doctor charges nearly as much, ($100 for about 5 minutes of his time).


I live th same as you.....except for when the dental stuff came up I yanked all mine and got some fakes..best 3000 I ever spent in my life....and I'm 43.....


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I did not realize what our rulers were promoting was socialized medicine. I guess socialized medicine through the IRS and insurance companies which are controlled by the credit monopoly. 

I think they want to thin the herd here in the USA to do UN 21.

I have come to the conclusion that socialism is a group of people who want to counterfeit money practice usury and lay claim to the world and herd all us around like cattle as they gobble up territory making their one world slave state.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Realslowww said:


> I did not realize what our rulers were promoting was socialized medicine. I guess socialized medicine through the IRS and insurance companies which are controlled by the credit monopoly.
> 
> I think they want to thin the herd here in the USA to do UN 21.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that socialism is a group of people who want to counterfeit money practice usury and lay claim to the world and herd all us around like cattle as they gobble up territory making their one world slave state.


I was going to ask whether you had ever lived in another country, then I thought I should scale it back to 'visited'.

Now I'd like to know whether you have ever left your county?


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Flyin_W said:


> The devil is in the details. Yes, the Bronze IN Network deductible is $6250. Yet for OUT Network it is $10,000 deductible. The piece you're missing is the payable rate of 80/20%, and for the ER it's 70/30%. This lower % is the patient's responsibility after deductible has been met, and is where things gets $$$$..


Most of the idiots on here are either uninsured leaches on society or ignorant of the complex nature of medical insurance, the motivations of hospitals and physicians(hilarious in it's naivete) and the impact of this disastrous law called Obamacare or (ACA for you brain dead syncophants).

I know several physicians who already have quit/retired early due to this and taken their money to other countries to live. Several have removed themselves from insurance by going direct payment from the patients. This is only available to the very wealthy.

Obamacare has decimated the middle class from the medical insurance market, just wait when your company cancels your policy next year and triples your monthly contribution and deductible.
The law mandates that the sickest and biggest takers of the system benefit at everyone else's expense. The hospitals and doctors will make their's one way or another, but those with any assets in the middle will be decimated to pay for it.

The wealthy will be more out of pocket , but they can handle it and will get top level care. If you depend on insurance you will get the worst physicians and care because that's is all the government will have providing for you.

The old system was not perfect , but much better than what this debacle will provide.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

TooTallUK said:


> I was going to ask whether you had ever lived in another country, then I thought I should scale it back to 'visited'.
> 
> Now I'd like to know whether you have ever left your county?


If you had the balls to ever say that to his face , you would surely be eating them in minutes.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

TooTallUK said:


> Don't tell him but most of Europe has that 'healthcare for all' nonsense and some of the countries even have lower death rates for major diseases than the US - and less Type II diabetes!


They are all asking for Germany to pay for it as well.
You are aware of the debt the EU is incurring for all the entitlements you all have granted yourself, correct?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

chasejj said:


> You are aware of the debt the EU is incurring for all the entitlements you all have granted yourself, correct?


I am aware that the US debt surpasses the EU debt by a good margin, yet the US have far less of the entitlements granted. So, if we're keeping this simple, you think more entitlements and a lower overall debt is a bad thing for Europe?


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

TooTallUK said:


> I am aware that the US debt surpasses the EU debt by a good margin, yet the US have far less of the entitlements granted. So, if we're keeping this simple, you think more entitlements and a lower overall debt is a bad thing for Europe?


No. I think that Socialism sucks and is doomed to failure. Period.
US under Obama is like shifting into 6th gear towards the cliff. We are all screwed except apparently the Russians and Chinese. Who'd would have predicted that 20 years ago?

There will be WW3 fought over all of this. Just wait.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> I was going to ask whether you had ever lived in another country, then I thought I should scale it back to 'visited'.
> 
> Now I'd like to know whether you have ever left your county?


 With the net you can go alot of places, the furthest I have been is Hawaii. The fractional reserve lending system we use to run our economies goes back to England and Holland.

So no matter where you go you are in debt to the BANK!

This system over time will pretty much make the whole world much the same in alot of regards. What point would you like to make?

Hawaii was a prime example of what I said, When I went to Hawaii somebody on the main land said do not mouth off too the Islanders because they will kill you, I have recently studied the real history of how the 50th state became a state and I believe I would kill too. Those people lost paradise and the Europeans have pretty well wrecked what was a incredible jewel in the pacific.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

chasejj said:


> No. I think that Socialism sucks and is doomed to failure. Period.


I see you haven't been far either. Try something other than Fox for your news.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Realslowww said:


> This system over time will pretty much make the whole world much the same in alot of regards. What point would you like to make?


I'm not trying to make points. I'm trying to understand yours and where they come from because I'm new to your country and some things here are baffling at first. As far as globalization - I don't think we've got the time and the space to go through that one here.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

chasejj said:


> No. I think that Socialism sucks and is doomed to failure. Period.
> US under Obama is like shifting into 6th gear towards the cliff. We are all screwed except apparently the Russians and Chinese. Who'd would have predicted that 20 years ago?
> 
> There will be WW3 fought over all of this. Just wait.


 They conned all of us, the socialist took America over from the inside and then started decades ago programming us to believe socialism was capitalism. They did this by buying all the media up then the net came out and they got popped.

This was pre scripted by the world mob bosses who run the credit monopoly which is the 5th plank of the communist manifesto.

People do not realize they are taking an IQ test, anybody who is an adult and not aware by now why you have got to tie your money system to something real is not real gifted up stairs.

These people are the greatest con artist to ever live, there are alot of issues here and what else are you to do with the herd? There is no way the founding documents can work with a global IQ average of 79, the social engineers figured this out long ago.

The people who put America together were smart and most people are stupid so here we are and the end result is the failure of the Republic. The stupidity of the herd is what makes socialism go.

WHAT ELSE TO DO WITH DAA HERD!


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> I'm not trying to make points. I'm trying to understand yours and where they come from because I'm new to your country and some things here are baffling at first. As far as globalization - I don't think we've got the time and the space to go through that one here.


 Globalization in its current form is accelerating the 6th mass extinction, it can work if we jettison most of the human race but other than that we should be going vegetarian and living back in our local eco system.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

TooTallUK said:


> I am aware that the US debt surpasses the EU debt by a good margin, yet the US have far less of the entitlements granted. So, if we're keeping this simple, you think more entitlements and a lower overall debt is a bad thing for Europe?


 What I think is we have all been conned, if you are in Britain or lived there you are or were sitting in the con artists den.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread has jumped the stupid shark so cleanly that it doesn't even count as violation of the no politics rule here at empty beer. I guess this is how a thread dodges the bin.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

never mind...


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Glide the Clyde said:


> This thread has jumped the stupid shark so cleanly that it doesn't even count as violation of the no politics rule here at empty beer. I guess this is how a thread dodges the bin.


 Obama care came directly from the top of the new owners of this country, it is all relevant.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

chasejj said:


> Most of the idiots on here are either uninsured leaches on society or ignorant of the complex nature of medical insurance





chasejj said:


> No. I think that Socialism sucks and is doomed to failure. Period.
> US under Obama is like shifting into 6th gear towards the cliff. We are all screwed except apparently the Russians and Chinese. Who'd would have predicted that 20 years ago?
> 
> There will be WW3 fought over all of this. Just wait.





Realslowww said:


> They conned all of us, the socialist took America over from the inside and then started decades ago programming us to believe socialism was capitalism.
> 
> The people who put America together were smart and most people are stupid so here we are and the end result is the failure of the Republic.





Realslowww said:


> Globalization in its current form is accelerating the 6th mass extinction, it can work if we jettison most of the human race but other than that we should be going vegetarian and living back in our local eco system.


wow, the things you can learn on MTBR.....


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

BigRingGrinder said:


> wow, the things you can learn on MTBR.....


 They will probably keep adding toxins to the water supply such as fluoride in order to finish the dumb animal off, somebody has to run the world. It's a shame the dumb animal has to be treated as such. What else to do?


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

As a clyde I'm more concerned with the ignorance of those like to post political drivel in a Mt. Bike site. Go ****ing ride ya kooks.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

actually obamacare scares the crap out of me, l wouldnt know what to do when l was at a point where obamacare became an important point in my life, in fact lm really scared that one I'll be walking down the street and obamacare will hit me then and there, or l may be having a romantic dinner wirh my mistress and "BANG" obamacare strikes.....

I'd really hate that



Edit: just re-read the thread, my apologies, l thought we were talking about incontinance, boy do l feel silly......


----------



## junkhauler (Dec 9, 2013)

cmg71 said:


> Edit: just re-read the thread, my apologies, l thought we were talking about incontinance, boy do l feel silly......


Not much difference, really!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Bike Whisperer said:


> I also ride with my helmet lined in aluminum foil so I'm well protected :thumbsup:


I've been trying to make breathable stainless steel foil ever since I read about the aluminum hoarding and got tired of dealing with the sweat problem. My wife suggested something less shiny - especially for job interviews.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for one of the more informative threads I've read in a long time.

I, for one, was thinking that the Affordable Care Act would be no big deal, especially since my insurance rates didn't change at all, nor my coverage.

Now I find out that just to get basic care I may have to chase my doctor down, him fleeing like a rat... fleeing a sinking ship. Not only that, but the British people, who I formerly admired are now revealed to be crypto-socialists hell bent on destroying my country after they have already destroyed theirs! Not only that, but a bunch of Nazis are probably running the place as well! Or are they running ours too? I admit I'm a little bit fuzzy on this point.

One thing's for certain. I won't be sitting still, waiting for the British con (AKA Obamacare) to bankrupt me, if that was the point. Otherwise I'm not quite sure what is going on. I think the rational way out is to cash in all my investments and buy Bitcoins and never ever take avoidable chances.

Walt

PS. I am finding it increasingly necessary to avoid...relations with women. I fear they are after my precious bodily (non-fluorinated) fluids. I feel weak, and so very, very dirty afterward.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Walt Dizzy said:


> Thanks for one of the more informative threads I've read in a long time.
> 
> I, for one, was thinking that the Affordable Care Act would be no big deal, especially since my insurance rates didn't change at all, nor my coverage.
> 
> ...


 OK your learning, the Bit Coin people will more than likely get assassinated for messing with the Citi's charter. England granted the charter to counterfeit currencies to their bankers not the crypto crowd.

The people of England were conquered long ago by the Germans!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, what can I say. Use a helmet, ride with crash pads and pedal within your limits. Gravity is a harsh mistress. And remember the shoulder roll when the gnar gets chunky.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Thoughts on the Coinye? 
When you speak of the people of England, are you referring to the the Anglo-Saxon or Norman peoples? Also, why did Hitler order the Blitz? Was he not privy to the Kaiser's family tree?
Also, it's you're (you are) not your (possessive)... is this one of those german language rules?


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I don't know you tell me?

And by the way isn't german written German?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I stand korrigiert.

I forgot about the Celts. You may be referring to the Anglo-Saxons and their wily ways of emigrating to England. Of course, they were upended by the Normans (who I think were French vikings) at the Battle of Hastings. Kinda weird that the French saved the English Celts from the Germanic Anglo-Saxon hoarde that had taken over.
I suppose you may also be referring to Prince Consort Albert who was married to Queen Victoria. The royal family dropped the Germanic Saxe-Coburg Gotha titles in 1917 and became the House of Windsor, presumably to hide their shame due to all that family fighting in WWI. 
In truth, I really have no idea what's going on with all the royal breeding for political stability stuff. 
I couldn't find any definitive proof concerning the influence of the German language on the rules concerning you're vs your, we'll just have to blame it on the Germans anyway.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Nice to see you are informed. I am trying to learn about real history because you do not know what is real and isn't. I am just curious, from my reading the German house went in in 1688 and has never looked back.

I think everybody wanted that real estate for strategic reasons? just like Hawaii?

Thanks for the info.

And by the way I am getting older and I am changing the way I eat and play because I think the health care in America along with everything else is going to be iffy.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm riding harder. because of Obamacare, I have a better, more comprehensive health plan than I had previously.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

I ride harder b/c I work hard and am valuable to my company and they provide me awesome health care.. Dumbest thread ever.. haha..

ohh and I huck cuz my mother told me i'm invincible


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I have insurance. I've had insurance. I don't worry about it. If I crash and get banged up...I'm covered. Of course there will be some out of pocket but that's why there's AFLAC.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

jkidd_39 said:


> I ride harder b/c I work hard and am valuable to my company and they provide me awesome health care.. *Dumbest thread ever.. *haha..
> 
> ohh and I huck cuz my mother told me i'm invincible


I have read thousands of threads on here , this one is holding it's on for that title. I guess it's true , mainstream media does brainwash some folks. Time to turn that idiot box off and go ride ; )


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

I have had my policy forever,which is emergency only. Am planning on changing plans because of Obama Care. Needing a knee replacement, which would not be possible with my current plan.
So, a week before Christmas 2013 I have what is diagnosed as a inflamed pancreas/ Pancreatitis. Long story short, I go to the emergency, six days later I am released with my Galbladder removed. 
My policy supposedly pays 80% after deductible. My portion is 9 grand out of pocket.
Some are non participant providers and paid a minimum, which leaves you with the balance.
The hospital billed the insurance carrier 85,000.00 for just the room. A check was cut for 17,000.00+ 3,000.00 from myself. 20,000.00 for six days/ over 3 grand a day for justp the room was paid. I'm thankful for the prompt service, but it's disturbing to think what lies ahead with this so called "Afordable Health Care Act "

Just giving everyone a taste of what a week in the hos. cost. Emergency care is more expensive because your provider pays less, so you owe more.

Pedaling


----------



## Sir Osis of Thuliver (Jan 31, 2014)

Realslowww said:


> Why is it nothing has been cured since Polio in the 50's?
> 
> UK is brain wash central, all roads go back to England on the greatest con the world has ever known.


Measles- Cured in 1963
Haemophilus influenzae ("Hib")- Cured in 1985
Chicken Pox- Cured in 1988

Well, those ones managed to slip through the cracks, but the Gay Liberal Nazi Socialist Illuminati Cartel have managed to block every medical advancement since then!

I'd say 'wear a helmet', but I think it's too late for you...just stick to your Alex Jones, keep polishin' them rifles and stop bothering those of us still in possession of our faculties.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Sir Osis of Thuliver said:


> Measles- Cured in 1963
> Haemophilus influenzae ("Hib")- Cured in 1985
> Chicken Pox- Cured in 1988
> 
> ...


 Make sure you get your vaccines and eat your GMO's, and when you go out to eat about ask for a little more fluoride in your dinner water for good teeth.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, realslowww. Do you live off the grid? Do you even ride? How's that underground shelter working out for you? Please leave this country, go help someone else. You are on a watch list now. Out.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

leeboh said:


> Wow, realslowww. Do you live off the grid? Do you even ride? How's that underground shelter working out for you? Please leave this country, go help someone else. You are on a watch list now. Out.


 There is no where left to go practically, when the credit monopoly got into this they were hoping most would be oblivious to the communist manifesto being erected around.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

You act like being communist is a bad thing. I mean look how well it's worked for China.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Nah. He thinks that anything non-American (when I say that, I mean proper Reagan American of course) is communist.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I say we all gather in a huge group and drink the cool aid. That will show Obama, once and for all.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Hawg, i don't think you are taking this subject seriously enough. First put on your tinfoil hat, and THEN drink the cool aid.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Who are the Bit Coin people and why do they like fried chicken?

Thanks for the enjoyable read. One of you guys need to learn to use a return key. We will return next week to see who figures it out first. 

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

I actually ride faster now. If I'm going to crash I wanna do it before all the doctors quit.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I just lie on all the forms they ask me to fill out.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't have to worry about Obamacare, I have the Veterans Affairs pay for all my medical care. Which one is better is debatable though.


Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

Realslowww said:


> I am just wondering because I have changed my riding style and slowed down alot after I read 83% of doctors are considering quitting because of the new health care laws coming about.
> 
> It is starting to look like you better take care of your body because they will not be putting humpty dumpty back together again.
> 
> I was considering starting to ride my MOTO X motorcycles again but no way after I look at the new health care packages.


if you ride differently because of your healthcare, you need to quit biking because its not for you. i suggest taking up zumba or maybe golf.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I pity you Americans, the Canadian system is much better. No insurance companies in the middle to steal half your money before it gets to the doctors.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Mark_BC said:


> I pity you Americans, the Canadian system is much better. No insurance companies in the middle to steal half your money before it gets to the doctors.


That's why I work a government job...then they steal from the government so everybody gets to pay for it!

I'd rather you pity us for once again beating us in Olympic Hockey


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Realslowww said:


> I am just wondering because I have changed my riding style and slowed down alot after I read 83% of doctors are considering quitting because of the new health care laws coming about.
> 
> It is starting to look like you better take care of your body because they will not be putting humpty dumpty back together again.
> 
> I was considering starting to ride my MOTO X motorcycles again but no way after I look at the new health care packages.


I can't even begin to fathom the backwardness in this. How is everyone actually having insuarance keeping you from riding?


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

Realslowww said:


> I am just wondering because I have changed my riding style and slowed down alot after I read 83% of doctors are considering quitting because of the new health care laws coming about.
> 
> It is starting to look like you better take care of your body because they will not be putting humpty dumpty back together again.
> 
> I was considering starting to ride my MOTO X motorcycles again but no way after I look at the new health care packages.


After learning about this vast conspiracy, you can rest assured that I am now going to ride wearing a tin-foil helmet...


----------



## ssorange (Nov 13, 2013)

Bike Whisperer said:


> My insurance is exactly the same as it was in 2013, the Affordable Health Care had zero effect on my life in the slightest bit.
> 
> Once I recover from my (no copay or deductible) hip replacement I will go right back to riding my bike and not giving a sh!t about things that happen over 3000 miles away from where I live.
> 
> Politics has nothing to do with this website :bluefrown:


Oh, it will, but thats for another rant.....Here's part of my family's story:

My brother has Parkinson's, and he was in a pre-existing conditions insurance plan that State of California offered. It wasn't cheap but it was a fair price for the services and coverage that he received. Along comes the Affordable Care Act, aka ObamaCare. California cancels all policies in mid 2013, leaving everyone that had this insurance without insurance...(now some politics) Thankfully, in this little known fact, the Republicans push through a stopgap insurance policy that picks up my bother for the end of the year. It was not the all caring Democrat party. It was a hassle having to sign up again but we got it done.

Now the end of the year comes along and its time to pick a policy through the new insurance website. Well, my brother hasn't been able to work for quite a while now so he has zero income. Many of you may not know this, but to get into the Obamacare assistance system, here in California, you need to be making about $18,500/yr. So they dropped him into MediCal! Medical really is the insurance for the homeless here in California, its not a happy place...

HE LOST HIS INSURANCE, HIS DOCTORS, ACCESS TO HIS SPECIALISTS, HIS HOSPITAL....SO DONT FREAKING TELL ME THAT IT HAS NO EFFECT ON PEOPLE AND THAT IT IS ALL POLITICAL. IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT, because someone might listen to you.

IT IS BETTER TO BE THOUGHT A FOOL, THAN TO OPEN ONE'S MOUTH AND REMOVE ALL DOUBT.

So anyways...my bother was forced to get insurance outside of Obamacare "network" so that he could keep his caregivers, it costs him DOUBLE what he was paying before. He will be in the poorhouse in half the time as before. But at least for now,thankfully, he can buy good coverage.

I won't bother you with what has happened to my retire parents Medicare coverage in 2014. It is minor cost issue compared to my brother's problems.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Bike Whisperer said:


> My insurance is exactly the same as it was in 2013, the Affordable Health Care had zero effect on my life in the slightest bit.
> 
> Once I recover from my (no copay or deductible) hip replacement I will go right back to riding my bike and not giving a sh!t about things that happen over 3000 miles away from where I live.
> 
> Count yourself as one of the lucky ones, as i do. I have Acute Myloid Leukemia and had to have a stem cell transplant for any chance of surival. Cost: over $ 500,000 of which i paid pennies for because we didnt lose our excellent insurance. I asked my doctor what happens if you dont have insurance? He told me you don't get the transplant. Which equates to "you die" in my situation. Some of medicines i've had to take costs over 5k a month. Did i think i would ever get this disease? Hell NO. It can happen to anyone including you. Be damn thankful that you are one of those that didnt lose their insurance. I sure as hell am.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

_*Every year thousands of Canadian have no choice but to seek medical care outside of the country's single-payer health care system, according a report from a Canadian free-market think tank.

In 2013, nearly 42,000 Canucks left their homeland to avoid long wait times and inferior care that plagues their centralized health system.
*_
Tens of thousands fled socialized Canadian medicine in 2013 | The Daily Caller

Read more: Tens of thousands fled socialized Canadian medicine in 2013 | The Daily Caller



Mark_BC said:


> I pity you Americans, the Canadian system is much better. No insurance companies in the middle to steal half your money before it gets to the doctors.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

Midtown said:


> _*Every year thousands of Canadian have no choice but to seek medical care outside of the country's single-payer health care system, according a report from a Canadian free-market think tank.
> 
> In 2013, nearly 42,000 Canucks left their homeland to avoid long wait times and inferior care that plagues their centralized health system.
> *_


_*

Ooooh! Those statistics sound scary, until you put them into a little bit of context.

The number of Canadians "fleeing" their country for medical care amounts to about 0.1 percent of the Canadian population.

Contrast that to 875,000 Americans (or about 0.2 percent of the population) reportedly seeking medical care outside of the country, according to a study by Deloitte consulting. That amount of medical emigration occurred in 2010, when our nation's healthcare system was still in its strides and untouched by the "poisonous hand of the Evil Obamacare."

The upshot: Twice as many people per capita "flee" the excellent health care of the good old USA as they do from the bad-old socialist Canada; proving once again that statistics can be manipulated as needed to prove a point if placed in the right context.

Republican or Democrat, I'm pretty confident stating that The Daily Caller is hardly an objective news outlet.*_


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

My point was that the Canadian system isn't much better, as Mark_BC stated. Also, I'm pretty confident The Daily Caller is more objective than the New York Times, or any other left wing news outlet that spews Obama talking points wrapped up as news stories for low information Americans.



Shutter Jim said:


> Ooooh! Those statistics sound scary, until you put them into a little bit of context.
> 
> The number of Canadians "fleeing" their country for medical care amounts to about 0.1 percent of the Canadian population.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

Midtown said:


> Also, I'm pretty confident The Daily Caller is more objective than the New York Times, or any other left wing news outlet that spews Obama talking points wrapped up as news stories for low information Americans.


I've been a journalist for 30 years; I can pretty much assure you that there is no objective news outlet-a fact that is more poignant than ever these days. If you are expecting to find accurate information from any particular news source, and are contending that any particular source is better than any other, then you are seriously living in a realm of fantasy.

All bickering aside, having had to access serious healthcare as an insured party and as an uninsured party, I can state without any hesitation whatsoever that having insurance is vastly better than the alternative-for me and for society at large.

(edited to fix a couple of typos)


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

So lets change the way we administer healthcare so eight million people can have healthcare from the government. And I use the eight million with contempt.
All one has to investigate is who helped write this law. Nancy Pelosi, complete maron.



Shutter Jim said:


> I've been a journalist for 30 years; I can pretty much assure you that there is no objective news outlet-a fact that is more poignant than ever these days. If you are expecting to find accurate information from any particular news source, and are contending that any particular source is better than any other, then you are seriously living in a realm of fantasy.
> 
> All bickering aside, having had to access serious healthcare as an insured party and as an uninsured party, I can state without any hesitation whatsoever that having insurance is vastly better than the alternative-for me and for society at large.
> 
> (edited to fix a couple of typos)


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Midtown said:


> So lets change the way we administer healthcare so eight million people can have healthcare from the government. And I use the eight million with contempt.
> All one has to investigate is who helped write this law. Nancy Pelosi, complete maron.


If you are going to insult someone's intelligence, it's most useful to spell correctly, unless you were comparing Nancy Pelosi to the 5th century, Syrian founder of the Maronite church. I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that was not your intention.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

ssorange said:


> Oh, it will, but thats for another rant.....Here's part of my family's story:
> 
> My brother has Parkinson's, and he was in a pre-existing conditions insurance plan that State of California offered. It wasn't cheap but it was a fair price for the services and coverage that he received. Along comes the Affordable Care Act, aka ObamaCare. California cancels all policies in mid 2013, leaving everyone that had this insurance without insurance...(now some politics) Thankfully, in this little known fact, the Republicans push through a stopgap insurance policy that picks up my bother for the end of the year. It was not the all caring Democrat party. It was a hassle having to sign up again but we got it done.
> 
> ...


And my cousin and his daughter, both of whom could not get any insurance at any price due to (completely irrelevant) pre-existing conditions now have access to health insurance...

This thread has nothing to do with being a clyde or cycling and should be removed and sent to the tin foil wearing right wing conspiracy forums.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

From February 24th. Obviously ssorange is lying. 

Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-Nev.) declared Wednesday that all of the "horror stories" being told in relation to the federal health-care law are false.

"Despite all that good news, there's plenty of horror stories being told," Reid said on the Senate floor. "All of them are untrue, but they're being told all over America."


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Question for ssorange: Not trying to stir it, but if your brother has zero income, how did he afford his previous policy and how does he afford the outside coverage that is now almost double the price of what he had? Do you and/or your family help him with the premiums?

I've mostly stayed out of this stupid thread but to address the original question, I ride the way I do to preserve my body so I can take care of my family, my obligations and work. Has really nothing to do with insurance, Obama Care or otherwise, and I've ridden without any coverage at times.


----------

